# free pine trees!!!



## rb_in_va (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone want these?

http://richmond.craigslist.org/zip/277494480.html


----------



## DDM (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO Dang What a Deal!!!!!!!!!! And to think around here he would have to pay someone to remove those!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

Good opportunity to use rolleyes. 

And crazy. :crazy1:


----------



## .aspx (Feb 12, 2007)

_you could probably get away with taking if this is all done in one day and *not much attention is drawn to the activity*_

That seems a little suspect to me.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

_"...There is also a 6th pine tree that is *just beyond our property line* that you could probably get away with taking if this is all done in one day *and not much attention is drawn to the activity*."_

Shhhh... Be wary quiet, wary, wary quiet...


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 12, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Shhhh... Be wary quiet, wary, wary quiet...



It's wabbit season.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

Right: New Company:

Black Ops Tree Removal  
We remove more trees before 6 am than most people move in a whole week. 

That way the neighbor doesn't know who cut down his windscreen!


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 12, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Black Ops Tree Removal
> We remove more trees before 6 am than most people move in a whole week.



There's a whole new market. Spec Ops arborist gear. Silencer for your chainsaw, Silky handsaw with a built in flashlight. I'm gonna be rich!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2007)

Let's see....you'd need camo gear,night vision goggles, silencer for the saw,non-squeak wedges and a rubber hammer to drive them...what else? Oh...a good attorney and the local bail bondsman on speed dial.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sadly, there will be a tard out there to take him up on the offer. For every Tard asking there at least two accepting.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 13, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Sadly, there will be a tard out there to take him up on the offer. For every Tard asking there at least two accepting.



I could see if the trees were oak, but pine? PT Barnum was right though.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 13, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Sadly, there will be a tard out there to take him up on the offer. For every Tard asking there at least two accepting.



I could see if the trees were oak, but pine? PT Barnum was right though.


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Feb 13, 2007)

sadly, the ad has been pulled


----------

